# Barbara Schöneberger - Upskirt x1



## spider70 (6 Nov. 2008)

[URL=http://img153.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=79375_sch7nebe.jpg1_123_1119lo.jpg]

[/URL]

Leider ist die Quali nicht so gut.


----------



## armin (6 Nov. 2008)

Quali ist egal, toll..


----------



## Joppi (7 Nov. 2008)

Babsi, wie ich sie liebe

thx


----------



## Epse (7 Nov. 2008)

Danke klasse einsichten


----------



## Trajan (7 Nov. 2008)

sehr nett, vielen dank


----------



## Tokko (7 Nov. 2008)

Auf die Größe kommt es doch nicht an.

Merci fürs Pic.


----------



## fuping (8 Nov. 2008)

ist einfach ne traumfrau


----------



## hawkhunter2002 (8 Nov. 2008)

Super Babsi
weiter so
Danke fürs Bild
Gruß
Hawk


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Nov. 2008)

Ein schönes foto.


----------



## MrCap (30 Nov. 2008)

*Für den tollen Anblick muß man einfach DANKE sagen !!!*


----------



## hayfielder (30 Nov. 2008)

Wunderbar! Danke!


----------



## kasti58 (30 Nov. 2008)

Sie ist und bleibt eine tolle Frau,Danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 März 2009)

Hot.


----------



## G3GTSp (15 März 2009)

tolles Bild von Barbara,danke


----------



## meolittle (16 Okt. 2009)

echt egal die quali...bei dieser Frau kann einfach nur Träumen...


----------



## Apache1170 (16 Okt. 2009)

Danke für das Vollblutweib!


----------



## thully (18 Okt. 2009)

:thumbup:Cooles Bild, schade das Sie Weck-up nicht mehr moderiert.
Hat da öffters auf der Treppe gesessen


----------



## Dait (19 Okt. 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Ewald (23 Okt. 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Salz85 (24 Okt. 2009)

perfekt


----------



## Goegie (24 Okt. 2009)

Schöneberger Beine schön
Danke


----------



## campo (25 Okt. 2009)

danke


----------



## Sari111 (26 Okt. 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Turbo2050 (26 Okt. 2009)

:hearts:


----------



## no.escape (27 Okt. 2009)

Danke, schönes Bild! Das ist schon ein wenig älter, oder? Der andere Typ auf dem Bild ist doch der von Schlag den Raab, nur 10 Jahre jünger... ;-)


----------



## mark lutz (3 Nov. 2009)

danke da passt sie aber auf


----------



## chrido (3 Nov. 2009)

Eine tolle Frau!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Master26m1 (3 Nov. 2009)

Gefällt sehr gut, welche Sendung war das denn?


----------



## sachsenuwe (3 Nov. 2009)

Tolles Weib, Quallität ist ok. !


----------



## tommib (5 Nov. 2009)

Danke sehr.


----------



## kapm79 (5 Nov. 2009)

geiles pic danke


----------



## williwuehlmaus (5 Nov. 2009)

das motiv bringt die qualität. danke


----------



## luecke (5 Nov. 2009)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## Kevinho23 (5 Nov. 2009)

danke


----------



## horstb (6 Nov. 2009)

Danke für das tolle Bild...


----------



## joisimo (6 Nov. 2009)

klasse.danke


----------



## Trivium (6 Nov. 2009)

danke, klasse Bild!


----------



## hansfischer (6 Nov. 2009)

nice sehr schön


----------



## kappler313 (6 Nov. 2009)

wow


----------



## sixkiller666 (7 Nov. 2009)

danke echt toll


----------



## erikw12 (7 Dez. 2009)

ich liebe sie in solchen positionen 
vielen dank


----------



## blueparadise.m (8 Dez. 2009)

hammer die frau, schade das es nicht mehr von ihr gibt


----------



## royboy (21 Dez. 2009)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide


----------



## agg (21 Dez. 2009)

danke


----------



## akr1 (27 Dez. 2009)

absolut geil,super klasse danke


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Dez. 2009)

danke :thumbup:
:laola::laola::laola::laola:


----------



## haegar331 (29 Dez. 2009)

danke


----------



## Hoodieman (30 Dez. 2009)

Der Hammer!


----------



## Sucker33 (13 Jan. 2010)

Ich finde die echt heiss. Danke fürs pic
:thumbup:


----------



## Manu16 (14 Jan. 2010)

Wow. Vielen Dank! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fleeschmutz (14 Jan. 2010)

Hi,

Warum sehe ich keine Bilder trotz registrierung.

:thx:

LG 

Fleeschmutz


----------



## blondij (17 Jan. 2010)

Die Frau ist einfach zum knuddeln


----------



## MetalChef (17 Jan. 2010)

Solche Bilder sind immer ganz was besonderes. Wer hofft nicht auf diese Unfälle. 
thx.


----------



## henrypeter (17 Jan. 2010)

spider70 schrieb:


> [URL=http://img153.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=79375_sch7nebe.jpg1_123_1119lo.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Leider ist die Quali nicht so gut.



Macht nichts dafür die Aussicht! - Danke!


----------



## tomboy (20 Jan. 2010)

Da war Sie noch jung und glatt!


----------



## inge50 (21 Jan. 2010)

gebt mir bitte diese attraktive "woman" zum spielen


----------



## getchoo (22 Jan. 2010)

cool, danke


----------



## CarlCube (18 Feb. 2012)

Schöner Anblick, immer wieder, Dankeschön!


----------



## Ragdoll (18 Feb. 2012)

Tolles Bild, schöne Frau, super Slip und schöne Spalte !!

DANKE


----------



## bifrules (20 Feb. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## zespri (24 Feb. 2012)

Ja,Quali nicht so gut- aber trotzdem gut!


----------



## catman (25 Feb. 2012)

barrbara ist der hit sie ist eine der schönsten frauen in deutschland hut ab


----------



## tadeus195 (25 Feb. 2012)

Thx realy nice up^^


----------



## joyman (26 Feb. 2012)

Die Schöneberger ist immer wieder eine Augenweide. Schade, dass die Qualität des Bildes nicht besser ist. Trotzdem Danke.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy321 (13 März 2012)

super


----------



## netbook2334 (25 Sep. 2012)

ohhhhh hehe


----------



## dampfer07 (7 Okt. 2012)

trotz der quali nice


----------



## celebfanatic (8 Okt. 2012)

mehr davon!!


----------



## ramthafather (8 Okt. 2012)

well pic thx


----------



## h.meiser (18 Nov. 2012)

super klasse Danke!:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Sonera (18 Nov. 2012)

sorry aber das Pic ist für die Tonne :-(


----------



## Bianchi (5 Dez. 2012)

Einfach geil unsere Babs :thx:


----------



## tel (5 Dez. 2012)

danke für babara, ist eine absolute traumfrau,


----------



## mollari1981 (16 Dez. 2012)

Ein Vollblutweib wie sie im Buche steht. Einfach klasse diese Kurven. In Deutschland unerreichter Sex-Appeal.


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Nachlässigkeit profesional?


----------



## bigeagle198 (2 Jan. 2013)

typischer Fehler,

oben hält alles dicht, dafür zieht's dann unten...

bigeagle198


----------



## makanoi (8 Jan. 2013)

lecka barbara


----------



## kaka101112 (8 Jan. 2013)

toller upskirt


----------



## Schuster02 (8 Jan. 2013)

danke dirr


----------



## fabianbaege (30 Jan. 2013)

SchoenEgal, trotzdem schön


----------



## derfen (31 Jan. 2013)

für eine höhere Aulösung hätts nen Oskar gegeben.


----------



## elvira62 (1 Feb. 2013)

Super, aber schade, dass sie keine Strumpfhosen an hat....


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2013)

sehr hübsch


----------



## Motor (3 Feb. 2013)

ein Hoch auf den Kameramann,Dankeschön dafür


----------



## cobrabite1963 (23 Feb. 2013)

Super Frau danke


----------



## cornhoolio (11 Sep. 2013)

Oh la laaa, da bekommt man Kopfkino  ...


----------



## Muske (11 Sep. 2013)

nice bild! !! !


----------



## fish1978 (12 Sep. 2013)

Immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (3 Jan. 2014)

Immer wieder nett anzusehen die Babs:thx:


----------



## klex0r (3 Jan. 2014)

Echt gute Einsicht!


----------



## dörty (4 Jan. 2014)

Danke für den Klassiker.:thumbup:


----------



## puffer (9 Jan. 2014)

Danke, für die schönen Bilder. liebe Grüße Gary


----------



## Biebes (9 Jan. 2014)

mach dich nackig


----------



## dreat (9 März 2014)

Super danke


----------



## adrealin (4 Apr. 2014)

Wow, da würde ich ihr jetzt gerne zu Füßen liegen.


----------



## eyjoelfur (5 Apr. 2014)

Danke für den wahnssins Einblick


----------



## ulrich666 (6 Apr. 2014)

spider70 schrieb:


> [URL=http://img153.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=79375_sch7nebe.jpg1_123_1119lo.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Leider ist die Quali nicht so gut.



super 
:thx:


----------



## asche1 (16 Mai 2014)

Danke für die sexy babs


----------



## willi hennigfeld (16 Mai 2014)

Danke fuer die spritzigen Ansichten.. Wenn sie jetzt noch ihre Beine geöffnet hätte...
Barbara macht mich einfach wuschig...


----------



## SergioRamos4 (26 Juli 2014)

Danke ! 
Super Aussicht


----------



## subaru (26 Juli 2014)

super frau und auch sehr simpatisch


----------



## xxdimitriosxx (30 Juli 2014)

Es geht  haha


----------



## melker (21 März 2016)

super Bild


----------



## snowman2 (1 Juni 2017)

One very sexy lady!!! :thx:


----------



## superdante87 (1 Juni 2017)

Die kann sich echt sehen lassen


----------



## superdante87 (3 Juni 2017)

Quali hin oder her, unsere Babsi hat schon was


----------



## angelika (4 Sep. 2017)

Babsi ist der hammer


----------



## caio0001 (7 Sep. 2018)

weiter auf


----------



## stoormy (12 Feb. 2019)

sehr nett, vielen dank


----------



## winternet (16 Feb. 2019)

ok 👌 Ich habe einen!


----------



## Schiller (16 Feb. 2019)

nette Einsicht


----------



## hummler (19 Feb. 2019)

Ich liebe die Barbara.


----------



## cuprum2005 (19 Juli 2021)

Reup please, i love barbara


----------



## asd1230 (24 Aug. 2021)

dankedanke


----------



## Horst81 (26 Aug. 2021)

Da war sie noch sehr jung


----------



## CelebBlume (7 Jan. 2022)

Sehr schöne Frau mit gutem Stil in der Sendung.


----------



## HicerShice (7 Jan. 2022)

Großartig!


----------

